# Ships carrying former Japanese POWs to Southampton.



## SurreyLandlubber (Aug 10, 2011)

Greetings all,

I am trying to determine the name of the ship that carried my grandfather from either Canada or America back to Southampton arriving on the 5/11/1945. I do not know if it was a RN ship or a commercial one. He was a former Japanese POW captured at Singapore in Feb 1942 and spent time in Thailand and Japan in various camps before being liberated on 8/9/1945. If there is anybody that could point me in the right direction where to find this info or might even know themselves I would be very grateful.

regards,
Stuart.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

The Burma Star Association may be able to assist,Stuart.

http://www.burmastar.org.uk/


----------



## SurreyLandlubber (Aug 10, 2011)

sparkie2182 said:


> The Burma Star Association may be able to assist,Stuart.
> 
> http://www.burmastar.org.uk/


Dear sparkie,
Many thanks for the info. I will contact them tomorrow.
best wishes,
Stuart.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Welcome Stuart.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Stuart* and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Stuart, Try Googling FEPOW to see if you can find someing on that site-it stands for Far East Prisoners of War.
One ship I recall paticipating in that repatriation was the Hospital Ship, Amarapoora but the time I saw her in Singapore does not accord with the time your grandfather arrived in Southampton.


----------

